# *1st Annual GATOR TROUT CHALLENGE*



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

1st Annual Gator Trout Challenge 

Welcome everyone to the 1st annual gator trout challenge!!! This tourny will start on Monday December 15 and run through March. Standard tournament rules apply, with the largest speck in length declared the winner. Just a reminder, speckled trout season will be closed the month of Feburary. Good luck to all who enter this tourny, as you will need it to dethrone me as speck king!!! GL ALL!!! 

12 ft V-hull aluminum boat/9.9 evinrude, my fish slaying machine

Redhead bonedry neoprene bootfoot waders, my early spring late fall cottage


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah and I hold the money:doh


----------



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

hey guys info please, where do we go to enter and how much is entry fee. merry christmas from the Owen family, fishindad1, fishinkid2, and the Bowbunny


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah info please!!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

We are now in the process of determining the entry fees, as well as the projected payout or payouts. I assure you that we will post all the information needed to offically enter the tournament in the upcoming days. 

Thank You,

DeadeyeDave Charters


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

deadeyedave, So you're the SELF-PROCLAIMED speck king??? Where is this years speck then? And how are you gonna start a "tournament" with NO details???


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Largest speck in length?? You will get more participation if it's by weight....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW!!! You're the speck king! CanI have your autograph!?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I think ol' Deadeye is just trying to add a little excitement to things like he did with the flounder contest....I like it. It got people posting pictures of their flounder that otherwise probably wouldn't have.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (12/16/2008)*Largest speck in length?? You will get more participation if it's by weight....


I agree with Mr. Peacher, it says more about a trout angler if they catch a big, fat, female trout than a long lanky one whos just dropped weight and will now eat anything that moves.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *tunapopper (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (12/16/2008)*Largest speck in length?? You will get more participation if it's by weight....
> ...




Maybe there could be a way to include BOTH in the competition.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tunapopper (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (12/16/2008)*Largest speck in length?? You will get more participation if it's by weight....
> ...


Problem is you can't prove weight by a picture...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

if i can ever get out i am down to play. same rules as the flounder contest?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (12/16/2008)*
> ...


Does this go by a picture or do you physically weigh it somewhere?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

this is how he did the last one http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic216643-18-1.aspx


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>I think _*Mr Peacher*_ is his dad! 

I'll just remind everyone, that nearly all of the 5lb plus fish are 5-year oldfemales (about a pound a year), males rarely exceed 3-4 lbs or live past 5 years old.

I'm not passing judgement, just information for you to consider.

_*Spotted seatrout* do move seasonally within a bay system, however. During the *pre-spawning period* of February to early April, speckled trout are scattered throughout the system. By spawning season, May to September, almost all the fish large enough to spawn are concentrated in the higher salinity waters of the lower bays. In October, with the onset of cool fronts, spotted seatrout retreat inland into lower salinity estuaries, where they typically remain well into January or February.

During spawning season, males form drumming __aggregations__ which can number in the hundreds or even thousands of fish. Within these aggregations, each male vibrates his air bladder, producing a croaking sound. When combined with the many other males' sounds, the result sounds like drumming or roaring. The sound attracts females ready to spawn. Both drumming aggregations and spawning take place in areas 6-165 deep with good tidal flow, such as passes and channels. Spawning begins at sunset and is usually over by midnight.

Speckled trout spawning activity depends on environmental factors such as currents, salinity and temperature. Most spawning activity seems to take place in salinities of 17-35 parts per thousand (ppt). Full strength seawater is 35 ppt. The two most important factors that determine when speckled trout spawn are water temperature and day length. Egg development begins to take place as days become longer in spring. Water temperatures of 68°F seem to trigger spawning, which continues as water temperature increases. Peak spawning takes place between 77°F and 86EF. The cycle of the moon also seems to affect spawning, with spawning peaks occurring __on or near the full moons of the spring__ and summer months. Females may spawn every 7 to 14 days during the April to September spawning period.

Young spotted seatrout grow rapidly, reaching __8 inches by their first birthday__ and over 12 inches by age 2. Spotted seatrout can live to over 12 years of age. Male trout grow slower and don't live as long as females. Males don't reach 14 inches long until 3 or 4 years old. Few males live over 5, so virtually all spotted seatrout 5 pounds and larger are females.

Spotted seatrout are __voracious__ predators, especially in the summer when high spawning activity creates tremendous __metabolic__ demands. Fish under 12-14 inches eat a variety of foods, but more shrimp and other crustaceans than anything else. As they grow, they shift their food preference to fish, first to smaller fish such as silversides and anchovies, then later to larger prey fishes such as __mullets__, __croakers__ and __menhaden__._


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats interesting; the way the letters get smaller and smaller as it goes down.

I've read many articles similar to that one. I've also read studies that havestated that male trout depending on region do grow to more than 6lbs. and live more than 5 years. This occurs mostly on the east coast in areas such as the indian and banana rivers. Although male trout on the gulf coast rarely exceed 2 lbs. or so, there are no barriers in biology and I'm sure there are some larger males.

But for the most part I agree that most trout over 3lbs. or so are going to be female. What I meant in my statement regarding fat females pertains more to those bigger healthier fish that generally are not nearly as aggressive and feed alot more discriminately. Its possible to stretch a fish to make that extra 1/2 inch needed to win and not get caught. However adding weights is just a little more conspicuous. Most professional tourneys go by weight and I feel that is the most accurate and just.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tunapopper (12/16/2008)*Thats interesting; the way the letters get smaller and smaller as it goes down.
> 
> I've read many articles similar to that one. I've also read studies that havestated that male trout depending on region do grow to more than 6lbs. and live more than 5 years. This occurs mostly on the east coast in areas such as the indian and banana rivers. Although male trout on the gulf coast rarely exceed 2 lbs. or so, there are no barriers in biology and I'm sure there are some larger males.
> 
> But for the most part I agree that most trout over 3lbs. or so are going to be female. What I meant in my statement regarding fat females pertains more to those bigger healthier fish that generally are not nearly as aggressive and feed alot more discriminately. Its possible to stretch a fish to make that extra 1/2 inch needed to win and not get caught. However adding weights is just a little more conspicuous. Most professional tourneys go by weight and I feel that is the most accurate and just.


Check out http://www.bountyfishing.com You can make pretty decent money in some online tourneys by just going off of length. And, you don't have to kill the fish. I wouldn't call what deadeye is talking about here a professional tourney by any means...just alittle competition among friends.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (12/16/2008)*Thats interesting; the way the letters get smaller and smaller as it goes down.
> ...


hall that is the coolest thing ever! i may get into some serous trouble with that site. looks like alot of fun. have you participated in thebountyfishing?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dailysaw (12/16/2008)*
> 
> hall that is the coolest thing ever! i may get into some serous trouble with that site. looks like alot of fun. have you participated in thebountyfishing?


No, they haven't had a type of tourney I would want to participate in since I found out about it. Some of our infamous charter captains on the PFF have participated and won.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Yo Deadeye, where ya been for the last 19 years? Not that i wouldnt love another trout tourney. 

All you big time trout fishers are already signed up at Outcast?

Most serious trout fishermen, the guys competeing at Outcast, know about the ages and vuneralbility of big specks, and handle them with extreme care. Not to mention we fish for 2 months and generally only kill one fish.

I must say i like the idea of determining the largest fish by length,(no kill)but there would have to be a way of proving the picture was taken during the tourney. Say maybe include a identifiable measureing device to be visible in each entry picture submitted?

Lastly, land a speck in a typical landing net and it will die.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *dailysaw (12/16/2008)*
> ...


yea i saw the pic of mcleod and his bull. i wonder when they will have a trout or redfish tourney?


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Another great idea and I think length/no killis the way to go. They have a tournament over inJax that started the same way but has grown over the years to quite an event. They started off using a hand signal (thumbs up or a peace sign or something) that is determined at the begining of the tournament and must be in the picture. It worked well but they now have a measuring device that they get each year when they join/pay their entry fees. I think a hand signal would work just fine.

http://offshorerodeo.com/index.htm<P class=MsoNormal style="mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: #333333">Fish Photos *? VERY IMPORTANT
All fish must be pictured with the official measuring stick beside the fish and showing the measurements and FCOR logo. The whole fish needs to be in photo as well as the angler.
*ONLY 1 FISH PER PHOTO<P class=MsoNormal style="mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: #333333"><P class=MsoNormal style="mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt; COLOR: #333333">







<SPAN style="COLOR: #333333"><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I was unaware that this was a picture only tournament. I thought you had to physically take your fish somewhere and measure it in which case weighing it would make more sense. However, now that the rules have been properly explainedI thinkmeasuring is the way to go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't know this was a photo tourney either. I'm going to get signed up for the outcast tourney tomorrow. I've only fished it twice and got third the first time (6.4)and first the second time (7.6)andI plan on staying up there thisgo roundso watch out here I come!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *tunapopper (12/16/2008)*I didn't know this was a photo tourney either. I'm going to get signed up for the outcast tourney tomorrow. I've only fished it twice and got third the first time (6.4)and first the second time (7.6)andI plan on staying up there thisgo roundso watch out here I come!
> 
> outcast tourney? what species? info please


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dailysaw (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (12/16/2008)*I didn't know this was a photo tourney either. I'm going to get signed up for the outcast tourney tomorrow. I've only fished it twice and got third the first time (6.4)and first the second time (7.6)andI plan on staying up there thisgo roundso watch out here I come!
> ...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It is a 2 month tourney that ends jan 31st. It is for speckled trout, single biggest fish not aggregate. Only 25.00 to enter. I don't remember the payout for the top 3 places.

Sorry,I was typing when you posted the above answer.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

First off, I would like to thank everyone for their suggestions! I do appreciate your input. Please be patient, as I am trying to hammer out the details of this tournament. 

Thank You,

DeadeyeDave


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it okay to enter of picture of one I caught 3 years ago? Nobody will know the difference.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

if the tourney is for bragging rights only (no money) who cares!

about posting a old pic.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

DailySaw, thank you for your post. Yes, this tournament will be for cash prizes. As I have stated, we are in the process of finalizing the details of the 1st annual Gator Trout Challenge!!! I will give everyone an update as soon as possible. I apologize for the delay. Thank you for your patience.

DeadeyeDave


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Death From Above (12/16/2008)*Is it okay to enter of picture of one I caught 3 years ago? Nobody will know the difference.


Hey great idea Death.oke Lets put up old pics and cheat so we can win a PFF tourny. Here's mine! Caught Dec. 23, 2007 26" 

Iwould like to think that most forum members would be honest in a friendly PFF tourny....


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *dblhlr (12/16/2008)*Yo Deadeye, where ya been for the last 19 years? Not that i wouldnt love another trout tourney.
> 
> All you big time trout fishers are already signed up at Outcast?
> 
> ...


Thank you dblhlr for your inqusitive post. Yes, I am developing a system to accurately determine thatcontests' entriesare 100% legitiment. This is one of the reasons for the tournamnet delay.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (12/16/2008)*Is it okay to enter of picture of one I caught 3 years ago? Nobody will know the difference.
> ...


If it's setup like he did the flounder, you'll have to have a measuring device in the picture with it...and not a homemade one! I also think at the beginning of the tourney, there should be a decided upon "signal" that will be in the picture too so we know it is from this tourney....something like you must be flipping a bird!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I like that Hall. Flipping the bird sounds good...


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I am pleased to inform you that afull explanation of rules, entry fees, payout schedule, and location where you can enter will be posted shortly. 

DeadeyeDave Charters Inc.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (12/16/2008)*Is it okay to enter of picture of one I caught 3 years ago? Nobody will know the difference.
> ...


I was JK!

Nice trout. Photoshop in a tape measure andyour other arm shooting a bird and you're good to go!


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Add $2 to everyones entry for an Official PFF sticker to place 

on fish







Then lay a piece of paper on it

with screen name and a 1 for 1st fish 2 for 2nd an so on










Just a thought


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Death From Above (12/16/2008)*Is it okay to enter of picture of one I caught 3 years ago? Nobody will know the difference.


:withstupid I think that the hand signal mentioned above is a must


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

For registration details please go to gator trout registration in the inshore fishing reports. The entries will be posted here.

GL to all!!!

Deadeye!!!


----------

